# fabricacion yprogramacion de una pantalla de leds



## joanalex (Jul 12, 2007)

hola soy alumno de nuevo ingreso en la fac de electronica y necesito ayuda en cuanto a la creacion y programacion de una pantalla de leds de 8x16 y tambien el mismo proceso pero para un display matricial de 7x5, por favor necesito su ayuda , ya que la verdad no se casi nada sobre I/O y su relacion por favor necesito su colaboracion y si me la proporcionan se los agradeceria.

gracias y disculpen


----------



## joanalex (Jul 12, 2007)

jejeje lo siento ademas que se programa en visual c++ digo por si me quisieran ayudar


----------



## juanpavz (Jul 12, 2007)

Deberias dar mas detalle con piensas implemetarlo (pic, TTls, PC)


----------



## joanalex (Jul 13, 2007)

lo voy a implementar con la PC


----------

